# Mon clavier Mac book Pro ne répond pas au démarage.



## coach_mdba (17 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour et excusez mon ignorance de l'environnement Mac. On vient de m'offrir un Mac Book Pro. Quand je l 'allume il me demande de rentrer le mot de passe de l'utilisateur. J'ai ce mot de passe mais quand je tape sur les touches correspondantes pour saisir le mot de passe rien ne se passe. Les touches que je tappe ne s'affiche pas pas dans le champs prévu pour la saisie du mot de passe. Le curseur reste au debut du champs. Il me semble donc que le clavier ne répond pas.
Merci de votre aide. Je suis sur PC depuis 10 ans et souhaite découvrir l'environnement mac.


----------



## twinworld (17 Novembre 2010)

ben à première vue, comme vous l'expliquez, le problème n'a pas l'air de venir du fait que ce soit un MBP, mais plutôt du matériel lui-même. S'il y a déjà un mot de passe, cela signifie que cet ordi avait un autre utilisateur. Regardez avec cet ancien utilisateur s'il avait déjà un problème de clavier.


----------



## daywalker69 (17 Novembre 2010)

Je pense que ca devrait etre un problème de Hardware... essais lors du démarrage de guarder la touche "D" appuyée; cela devrait te lancer dans un menu permettant de tester ta hardware. Si le menu ne s'ouvre pas, c'est surement un problème de clavier; cependant tu peux faire ce meme test en utilisant un clavier externe via usb , là si effectivement ton clavier du MBP est défectueux, il devrait le reconnaître...
j'espère avoir pû t'aider... 
et en passant si c'est bien ton clavier qui est defcteux je suppose que ton MBP est encore sous guarantie donc tu pourrais encore le faire remplacer/réparrer gratuitement via un apple store ou reseller quelconque...


----------



## djredf (6 Janvier 2011)

à noter que c'est grace à la souris bluetooth que tout a été débloqué:
elle est indispensable lorsque le trackpad ne répond plus.

j'ai pu naviguer jusqu'aux utilitaires grace à elle.

de plus,
il existe un clavier USB pour mac chez :MOBILITY LAB , moitié prix d'Apple( dispo chez Darty....)
qui dépanne également ! ( important)

suite à réparation des autorisation, et mise à jour du système , 
le blocage du clavier et trackpad a diminué de 80%.
toutefois, ils bloquent encore :
alors j'active la souris blue tooth, 
et le trackpad réagit de nouveau!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h25 ----------

avec mon mac book pro sous 10.5.4, le clavier et le trackpad étaient bloqués:
dans mon cas, nous sommes allés dans UTILITAIRES, 
puis UTILITAIRES DE DISQUE, puis sélection du macintoshHD:vérifier les autorisations de disque: lancer , laisser analyser.
puis: réparer les autorisations de disque : lancer , laisser réparer.
enfin, 
redémarrer.

la clavier et le trackpad sont revenus.

si ça ne marche pas, 
tentez la mise à jour du système.
ou la ré-installation du système seul avec les DVD.

enfin, si c'est un problème Hardware,  allez voir un SAV .


----------



## Keiz (19 Février 2011)

Bonjour,

Oui mais peut on allumer un macbook avec un clavier externe ??

Le bouton d'origine pour allumer et eteindre étant je supose solidaire du clavier .


----------

